# CO2 Video.



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is a video I took of my DIY (yeast, sugar, airstone - powerhead) setup. It seems to me like there are alot of bubbles. Is this right? Should I be concern?

By the way its 7 megs. sry.

Here is a pic and video of the setup

http://www.skinwerks.com/aquawerks/candy/co2.avi


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

Skinns,

those sure are a lot of bubbles... what quantities are you mixing how big is your tank?


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Its a 10 gallon tank. I did a half of cup of sugar and teaspoon of yeast in a 20 oz bottle filled half way with water.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

You need to get a bigger container... I mix the same amounts of sugar/yeast on a 1.5 liter (~55oz) conatiner.

I also add 1 teaspoon of Baking Soda... that stabilizes the mix and makes it last longer... that should give you enough CO2 for a couple of weeks.

I usually get a burst of CO2 every 10 seconds.. more or less.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

I put enough water to fill the container to 3/4 full.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok I will add some baking soda to the mix. What about the amount of bubbles being delievered into the tank. Should I be concerned? Can you over do it. 

I wish the tank would talk to me and tell me what it needs or doesn't need.


----------



## bms (Feb 19, 2004)

I know what you mean... I wish not only tanks but plants and fish would peak "More CO2! Not so much NO3!"

Once you add more water you will se less bubbles going into your tank... you should be OK.. as long as there is no mix going into your tank.

If you have a PH test kit, test your PH, too much CO2 will lower your PH, make sure you keep it in safe range for your fish... usually between 6.4 and 6.7.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I keep putting off the water kit when I go to the LFS. I just get zoned in on the plants, driftwood, lighting, etc..

*note to self. GET A WATER KIT.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I would use your same mix in a 2 liter bottle. Play around with the mixture. More yeast=more bubbles but for a shorter ammount of time. I use 2 cups sugar and 1/4tsp yeast in a two liter bottle. It makes steady co2 for about two weeks.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The only way to really know what your co2 levels are is with the proper tests. You really should get them. ALl you need are a pH test and a Kh test. Should not run you more than 10 bucks or so. 

THere are many charts telling you the CO2 levels for certail PH/Kh relationships. I would recomend that you go to Chuck Gadd's web site. He has a wonderful dhart/ calculator that is very useful. He also has a very well writen explination on the Kh/pH relationship. Knowing your CO2 levels os important in adjusting your mix for best plant growth. It also keeps you from killing your fish. 

When I was using DIY CO2 I used a 2 liter bottle with 2 cups sugar, 1/2 teaspoon of yeast and 1 tesp. baking soda. It would last for about 2 weeks, but out about one buble per second and get my co2 levels int the 40's. You really want levels of 25-30. This can be hard to do with DIY but you will have some control by adjusting your yeast mix.


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

I mix
- 0.5 tsp of yeast
- 1 tsp of baking soda
- 0.5 kG of sugar
- 1.5 L of water
in 2L bottle.

It gives about 10 - 15 bubbles per minute. This last for 30 days.
pH = 6.8 - 7.0
KH = 3 - 4


----------

